# i might as well.....



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i put my magnum on hold for right now. this my new build im working on. 55' belair. the color your looking at is iridescent fuchsia but the body will be 2 tone. hopefully ill have this ready for any upcoming local shows.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

the chassis, skirts, firewall, and top dashboard, have been cleared. ima start on body tomorrow and hopefull clear as well!

let me know wat y'all think! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

almost done cleaning the body from flash, heres a quick mock up.













thx for looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks like its gonna be a cool build. Keep us posted on it. I like that color too!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

in case anyone is wondering, this is the clear i use, leaves a really nice shine.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thx guys, the color looks sooooooo much better up close than the pics, trust me, looks like candy!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

this here, me and my daughter put together, i got her to use the airbrush - she liked it. i'ma try to get more work out cause i'm laggin behind on my build, just tryin to come up with ideas on how to do them. lates \|


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> looking good ....
> 
> need to fix date o cam .......lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> > looking good ....
> >
> > need to fix date o cam .......lol
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro 55 looks good homie and its a vert nice choice  cant wait to see it done so hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sup guys, i finally got a new camera and im lovin it. heres some pics i took...





































thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whos makes that pink!?! and is it rattle can or airbrushed?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 23 2009, 01:10 PM~14854417
> *whos makes that pink!?!  and is it rattle can or airbrushed?
> *


The Model Master Hot Magenta looks like that (rattle can).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Aug 23 2009, 10:21 AM~14854487
> *The Model Master Hot Magenta looks like that (rattle can).
> *



nope. its from auto air, the color is irdescent fuchsia and its airbrush


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 23 2009, 03:40 PM~14856327
> *nope.  its from auto air, the color is irdescent fuchsia and its airbrush
> *


hey bro where did u get it at i like there colors


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

at this one auto paint store close to up town whittier, but they stop selling their products. so now i go to coast airbrush in anaheim, they got allllllll kinds of supplies for airbrushing - oh and i think they changed the name to porno pink


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sup fellas, i found this last night while going through my stuff, its a 58' thunderbird engine. hopefully ill finish it some day. :uh: 









here goes some progress pics of my 55' belair, i got inpatient , so i went ahead and alclad my parts.

























thanks for stoppin by. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro 55 is lookin better every time i see it the undies look sweet bro keep it up


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 24 2009, 03:58 PM~14867549
> *hey bro 55 is lookin better every time i see it the undies look sweet bro keep it up
> *



gracias bro, im just tryin to do the dam thing :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

well, this is how my rims gonna look for the 55, enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice work


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thanks bro, i thought this next pic looks cleaner than the other before


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS NICE BRO!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

quick mock of the chassis












i'm workin on the interior, ill post pics 2morrow, nite


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 24 2009, 04:54 PM~14868147
> *thanks bro, i thought this next pic looks cleaner than the other before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sweet bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> this here, me and my daughter put together, i got her to use the airbrush - she liked it. i'ma try to get more work out cause i'm laggin behind on my build, just tryin to come up with ideas on how to do them. lates \|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> > this here, me and my daughter put together, i got her to use the airbrush - she liked it. i'ma try to get more work out cause i'm laggin behind on my build, just tryin to come up with ideas on how to do them. lates \|
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 25 2009, 10:38 AM~14875519
> *Damm the dinosoure turtle looks like my Ex!
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 25 2009, 10:38 AM~14875519
> *Damm the dinosoure turtle looks like my Ex!
> *


 :0 thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

heres some progress pics of the body.


































the color is a metallic white


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 damn bro that last pic makes it look badass keep it up its lookin good so far


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 25 2009, 09:37 PM~14883946
> *:0  :0  :0 damn bro that last pic makes it look badass keep it up its lookin good so far
> *


x-2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

well, today i decide to throw the 55 in the purple pool because i was unsatisfied and i got anxious to do somethin, so i took these out the closet got them primered today and mocked up. these will be built soon..... let me what you guys think!

63 galaxie
















61 imp ht








and 59 elco

















enjoy!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro i would go with the 61 they look good on anything


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2009, 12:27 AM~14894806
> *hey bro i would go with the 61 they look good on anything
> *


X-2....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Good looking builds here!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any updates :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 31 2009, 10:00 PM~14944315
> *any updates  :biggrin:
> *



not yet, hopefully the paint completely comes off the body so can at least primer it, ima start on the engine 2morrow -


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 31 2009, 10:35 PM~14944583
> *not yet, hopefully the paint completely comes off the body so can at least primer it, ima start on the engine 2morrow -
> *


  bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i started messin with this, it an old s-10 kit that came with the fake motor setup and bed dancing feature and made it just to hop. i took vid but dam battery died before i could record.

















this is wat i used for the u bar guides








this is wat i juiced it too.









i got 2 johnsons on it for hoppin action. i put some vid of it hoppin 2 morrow or when i get a chance. lates


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro that looks nice homie i got an old s10 kit up for trades bro if u want one :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro any progress on the 55 yet :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

quick update - i put the 55 aside for a while, and got this 67 out the box that i wanna get ready for victorville


























im also in to the military stuff, for victorville


















see y'all later :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 3 2009, 10:42 PM~15557033
> *quick update - i put the 55 aside for a while, and got this 67 out the box that i wanna get ready for victorville
> 
> 
> ...


 the plane looks  joe sumthing different keep it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 3 2009, 10:52 PM~15557118
> *the plane looks  joe sumthing different keep it up bro :biggrin:
> *


sup brotha, gracias


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 3 2009, 10:53 PM~15557128
> *sup brotha, gracias
> *


nm chilln tryn to work on my shit for victorville bro and u


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15557191
> *nm chilln tryn to work on my shit for victorville bro and u
> *



same here tryin to get my shit ready for VVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 4 2009, 02:44 PM~15562432
> *same here tryin to get my shit ready for VVILLE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

got sum paint on the 67, will start on the rest of the paint job tonite


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so this is what i came up with, comments or advice is welcome.


























by the way, this the first time ive tried doin this


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn for a first timer looks good joe do the same on the sides too then shoot a transparent color over it itll bring out the graphics more bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2009, 02:05 AM~15596484
> *damn for a first timer looks good joe do the same on the sides too  then shoot a transparent color over it itll bring out the graphics more bro
> *


 thx brotha, ill try to think of sumthin else to do to it


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 8 2009, 02:06 AM~15596489
> *thx brotha, ill try to think of sumthin else to do to it
> *


  
JUST DO THE SAME BUT A LIL DIFFON IT BUT NOT TO MUCH


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

caught this one hiding in the closet, hopefully will get it done by vicville


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

67 lookin damn good!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15598546
> *67 lookin damn good!!
> *


X2
That magnum is gonna be sick as well!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thx 4 tha cmmts guys, heres the side of the 67. i dnt knw, im not liking it :dunno: 


















might have to start ova agn  learning through trial and error is a bitch! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 8 2009, 04:47 PM~15600535
> *thx 4 tha cmmts guys, heres the side of the 67.  i dnt knw, im not liking it :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good joe just mask off where u messed and throw sum more designs over it but ur doin good bro dont give up to easyly bro ull get the hang of it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i had an extra 67 layin around and came up with this start, wacha think?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good so far bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so i finally got to the six tre and threw some paint on it


























more coming soon!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 11 2009, 02:22 PM~15635573
> *so i finally got to the six tre and threw some paint on it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice color


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie keep pics coming.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice paint homie :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 22 2009, 05:38 AM~14545766
> *in case anyone is wondering, this is the clear i use, leaves a really nice shine.
> 
> 
> ...


hows this clear?
i been using nason and its not bad.
what was the price on this clear and hardner?
u ever buy from hub city paint on alondra and long beach blvd ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2009, 06:02 PM~15635938
> *hows this clear?
> i been using nason and its not bad.
> what was the price on this clear and hardner?
> ...


not that bad?nasons the shit for me


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2009, 03:02 PM~15635938
> *hows this clear?
> i been using nason and its not bad.
> what was the price on this clear and hardner?
> ...



its pretty nice, very glossy - i got this set for $33 at this auto paint store on rosecrans, next to mc donalds- i never tried nason


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

quick update, nothin big. wacha think bout the wheel color combo with paint?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15641182
> *quick update, nothin big.  wacha think bout the wheel color combo with paint?
> 
> 
> ...


  stop teasing us :biggrin: and paint the dam thing already :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i redid the 67, came out MUCH clear this time, i still got more to do on the paint, comments are welcome!  


























:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn joe ur gettn good for a rookie bro keep it up bro 


throw a fade on the inner part of qtr panels and the roof n trunk would look sweet as fuck homie


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so this is how the clear looks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice builds. Like the colors on the 67. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 14 2009, 04:20 PM~15666263
> *so this is how the clear looks
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SHINNY :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thought i put this pic up, its another im working on. just a sample pic, no more until am near completion


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 29 2009, 02:17 PM~15813896
> *thought i put this pic up, its another im working on.  just a sample pic, no more until am near completion
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that looks  joe keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD STUFF MAN...!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:

U ADDIN MORE TO IT ?


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:0 







:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15841831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: orale u fricker :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

the caddy is jus a future project down the road, the impy is getting work done to it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15853421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15853421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vasa ber cabron :angry: pinche estingy :biggrin:  j/k bro now we really gonna jump u in  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

frank go build something lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i just finished the rims










now the car :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

send me that caddy lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 2 2009, 11:52 PM~15855117
> *i just finished the rims
> 
> 
> ...


rims look nice bro did you stuff the 3 piece pegusus wheels into there 520 tire :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 3 2009, 02:25 AM~15856288
> *rims look nice bro did you stuff the 3 piece pegusus wheels into there 520 tire  :thumbsup:
> *


iused these










and put then in the newer skinny tires


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

so i got some paint on the impy today, almost ready for clear


















thanks for stopping by


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 5 2009, 10:22 PM~15885550
> *so i got some paint on the impy today, almost ready for clear
> 
> 
> ...


looks good joe  but those purple rims gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 5 2009, 10:33 PM~15885590
> *looks good joe   but those purple rims gotta go :biggrin:
> *



thx bro - yea i knw, their jus for the mock up stance


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice color.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You're makin' me wanna build a newer style Impala! Dam... I gotta get me 1 now... Stay posted on that 1. Thats gonna be DOPE...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

little progress on the 6-tre


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 6 2009, 04:31 PM~15891052
> *little progress on the 6-tre
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the paint????? :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i got to this also, the interior to the 55


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 6 2009, 06:02 PM~15891939
> *i got to this also, the interior to the 55
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro but two tone it itll look better


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

some more progress on the 55



















:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ninja for me tonight...but your shit is tight..man..
now Im waitin for everything to come out...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 10:10 PM~15895244
> *    ninja for me tonight...but your shit is tight..man..
> now Im waitin for everything to come out...
> *



its all good homie, we all do it ! :wave: 

thx for checkin my shit out! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 6 2009, 09:57 PM~15895060
> *some more progress on the 55
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS GONNA LOOK TIGHT WEN ITS DONE JOE KEEP IT UP HOMIE   NOW FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i had a big slow down in building, so right now im doing one at a time. im working on a dodge magnum. i need a mesh grille so i come up with this. hope it helps someone


















i used the one on the right










i used the matte clear to spray the screen so it can get a little stiff (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up joe you relly got some nice projects coming along, the 55 is looking good love da color. the 67 i love the patterns looking sweet homie


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16399617
> *was up joe you relly got some nice projects coming along,  the 55  is looking good love da color. the 67 i love the  patterns looking sweet homie
> *



thanks bro, those are on hold for now, until i could finish one this year. im doing that magnum from the meeting


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Whats up homie? i was wondering were did you find the chrome paint from to do your axle!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

thats cool man cant wait till its done looking foward 2 seen it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16399806
> *Whats up homie? i was wondering were did you find the chrome paint from to do your axle!!!!!
> *



pegasus hobbies in monclair, ca. i think it was 9 & change


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16399806
> *Whats up homie? i was wondering were did you find the chrome paint from to do your axle!!!!!
> *


thats alclad bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet grille. :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 09:03 PM~16399893
> *thats alclad bro
> *



gracias bro, thanks for :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 07:57 PM~16399055
> *i had a big slow down in building, so right now im doing one at a time.  im working on a dodge magnum.  i need a mesh grille so i come up with this.  hope it helps someone
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna look sweet joe :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 09:17 PM~16400104
> *thats gonna look sweet joe :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good joe


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 6 2009, 12:33 AM~15885590
> *looks good joe   but those purple rims gotta go :biggrin:
> *



yeah those rims should go send them to me so i can dispose of them for you :biggrin: 

looking good bro what color you going on the 63


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 24 2010, 09:46 PM~16400534
> *yeah those rims should go send them to me so i can dispose of them for you :biggrin:
> 
> looking good bro what color you going on the 63
> *


the purple rims for jus for the mock up, but they were gonna go on the 63.

kandy purple, gonna see where i go from there when i do do it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 09:56 PM~16400673
> *the purple rims for jus for the mock up, but they were gonna go on the 63.
> 
> kandy purple, gonna see where i go from there when i do do it.
> *


well get to it son :biggrin: jfwu bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 2 2009, 10:04 PM~15853421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16400782
> *well get to it son :biggrin: jfwu bro
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 10:29 PM~16401057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :wow:  LOL........ TE DIGO :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i took another break from my magnum and came up on some goodies this weekend :biggrin: thank you wifey  










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :x: :run: NICE COME UP JOE

WAT KIND IS THE BLACK ONE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 07:01 PM~16471775
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :x:  :run: NICE COME UP JOE
> 
> WAT KIND IS THE BLACK ONE
> *



:biggrin: 


its a toyota crown


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 07:09 PM~16471845
> *:biggrin:
> its a toyota crown
> *


CAN I HAVE IT :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 07:13 PM~16471891
> *CAN I HAVE IT  :tongue:  :nicoderm:
> *



:uh: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 07:29 PM~16472072
> *:uh:    :loco:    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :x: HEY WHERE'S THE UPDATES @ ON THE 55 BRO :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 07:33 PM~16472129
> *:yes:  :x: HEY WHERE'S THE UPDATES @ ON THE 55 BRO :biggrin:
> *



its in storage  , if i wanna finish it, i gotta complete one at a time


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 31 2010, 08:19 PM~16472728
> *its in storage   , if i wanna finish it, i gotta complete one at a time
> *


ONE @ A TIME :angry: U SHOULD JUGGLE 2 OR 3 BRO ITS BETTER THAT WAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WURS UPDATES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

back in the game fellas, i got this done today



















:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 02:42 PM~17017607
> *back in the game fellas, i got this done today
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17017607
> *back in the game fellas, i got this done today
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS PRETTY COOL , SO FAR . KEEP US POSTED ...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> back in the game fellas, i got this done today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 12:42 PM~17017607
> *back in the game fellas, i got this done today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good joe  throw a silver flake top top with sum supremes on it it'll look sweet bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 27 2010, 05:59 PM~17019360
> *looks good joe  throw a silver flake top top with sum supremes on it it'll look sweet bro
> *



the top and bottom color is creme (beige) - i thought about it thou


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17021040
> *the top and bottom color is creme (beige)  -  i thought about it thou
> *


oh ok :happysad: so wat else u gonna put on it joe :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17021106
> *oh ok  :happysad: so wat else u gonna put on it joe :biggrin:
> *



almost done with the foiling


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 09:51 PM~17021137
> *almost done with the foiling
> *



wassup guys, as i finished foiling and letting the clear dry a while on the galaxie, i wanted to show my new work desk, nothing big or fancy, just right for me










oh and is my next project on the table










:biggrin: laters 

\|


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

done with the foiling and light coat of clear just to keep foil in place as i prepare myself to make an attempt to do some tricks to the paint job



















as always, criticism is welcomed :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

NIce bro I like the colors :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17029914
> *NIce bro I like the colors  :thumbsup:
> *



thx


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17029895
> *done with the foiling and light coat of clear just to keep foil in place as i prepare myself to make an attempt to do some tricks to the paint job
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good joe  now finish it :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17029895
> *done with the foiling and light coat of clear just to keep foil in place as i prepare myself to make an attempt to do some tricks to the paint job
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :cheesy: Lookin' good Joe!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 04:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good joe  not bad bro :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 30 2010, 04:26 PM~17047455
> *looks good joe   not bad bro :biggrin:
> *


thx foo, ima practice on the tape part so i can curve it around the windows


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: supm joe


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 05:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good joe nice work lov that top :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 04:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS PRETTY COOL . AND PRETTY DAMN GOOD FOR YOUR FIRST :thumbsup: .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sup joe projects lookin good bro


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 05:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good to me Joe.  Sweeeet!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

got a little bored today so i pulled out an old project i had in the closet

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

not bad for nail polish and canned clear, huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 3 2010, 07:34 PM~17087176
> *got a little bored today so i pulled out an old project i had in the closet
> 
> :0
> ...



looks good !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

grachi


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 06:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeet... :wow: paint job!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17087176
> *got a little bored today so i pulled out an old project i had in the closet
> 
> :0
> ...


 :wow: what kind of can clear?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 3 2010, 08:09 PM~17087372
> *:wow:  what kind of can clear?
> *


X2!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 3 2010, 05:09 PM~17087372
> *:wow:  what kind of can clear?
> *



i picked it up at michaels crafts, in a rose or burgundy color can, it says hi gloss clear


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Dec 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15841831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JOE U WANNA SELL THE THIS?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 08:57 PM~16399055
> *i had a big slow down in building, so right now im doing one at a time.  im working on a dodge magnum.  i need a mesh grille so i come up with this.  hope it helps someone
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JOE I WOULD'VE NEVA THOUGHT OF THAT LOOKS GOOD BRO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2010, 12:20 AM~16474585
> *ONE @ A TIME  :angry: U SHOULD JUGGLE 2 OR 3 BRO ITS BETTER THAT WAY  :biggrin:
> *


AY SI MUY CHINGON. UR NOT AN OCTOPUS MUTHAFUCA!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

U GOT SOME NICE WIPS ON THE TABLE BRO...NOW THE ? IS WILL U EVER FINISH 1 OF THEM?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 3 2010, 07:14 PM~17088248
> *U GOT SOME NICE WIPS ON THE TABLE BRO...NOW THE ? IS WILL U EVER FINISH 1 OF THEM?
> *




lmao, i hope to do so, bro. im a patient person when it comes to building, ideas come with time and makes a big effect to what you finish building at the end.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 3 2010, 07:08 PM~17088207
> *AY SI MUY CHINGON. UR NOT AN OCTOPUS MUTHAFUCA!!!!!!!
> *


dont be jealous :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 3 2010, 06:58 PM~17088112
> *HEY JOE U WANNA SELL THE THIS?
> *



nah holmes, i was working on that one right now, cleaning the body from flash.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17088502
> *lmao, i hope to do so, bro.  im a patient person when it comes to building, ideas come with time and makes a big effect to what you finish building at the end.
> *


THAT'S TRUE I'M A SLOW BUILDERR MYSELF.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17088586
> *dont be jealous  :biggrin:
> *


JEALOUS? ME? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 4 2010, 11:42 AM~17092694
> *THAT'S TRUE I'M A SLOW BUILDERR MYSELF.
> *



Me too... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im the slowest builder in the club.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

But i have been busy lasercutting the shit out of alot of diffrent things. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

i used the one on the right








i used the matte clear to spray the screen so it can get a little stiff (no ****) :biggrin: 








[/quote]


> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 3 2010, 05:51 PM~17087631
> *i picked it up at michaels crafts, in a rose or burgundy color can, it says hi gloss clear
> *


Is it the clear in this pic?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 5 2010, 10:39 AM~17099980
> *so it can get a little stiff (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2010, 10:09 AM~17100251
> *:ugh:
> *



:0 :biggrin: 


Nice tip Joe!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> i used the one on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the clear in this pic?
[/quote]


yup


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> Is it the clear in this pic?


yup
[/quote]
 thanks for the info


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

the 58 is coming together











messing with this as well :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17130562
> *the 58 is coming together
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn joe lookn good  :wow: u gonna have them ready 4 the meetn :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17130562
> *the 58 is coming together
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 06:00 PM~17047227
> *this is my first time doing this so i hope to get better at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THIS TOP JOE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:32 PM~17156108
> *LIKE THIS TOP JOE
> *



thanks willie! :biggrin: how you been?


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

DOING GOOD CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT MEETING, STARTING DIFF. PROJECTS, NEED TO FINISH MY 300.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:43 PM~17156185
> *DOING GOOD CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT MEETING, STARTING DIFF. PROJECTS, NEED TO FINISH MY 300.
> *



i hear you bro, me too


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17130562
> *the 58 is coming together
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, that 58 IS coming along REAL NICE JOE!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

WAS UP JOE UR W.I.P R LOOKING NICE  HEY THANKS 4 THE COMPZ BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

a little update on an old build, did it today


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...


Nice start.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 28 2010, 09:23 PM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good joe  i likes it :wow: is that a pearl on it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the patterns and colors


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thats for the kind words fellas, im trying. - no pearl frank, at least not yet! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Lookin' sweet so far bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thx brotha :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 29 2010, 12:23 AM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...



DANG, how did I miss this one! Thats beautiful bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any updates?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

*ttt [/SIZE]*big homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

was up joe how u doing homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WE NEED SUM UPDATES IN HERE JOE :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 7 2010, 04:11 PM~19009940
> *was up joe how u doing homie  :biggrin:
> *



hey emilio, ive been ok, havent done much building in a good while. just tryin to make sum cheddar for the fam. ill come back, just dont know when. hows everyone? big ups to the all the homies from d2s and LIL


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 8 2010, 10:25 PM~19021243
> *hey emilio, ive been ok, havent done much building in a good while.  just tryin to make sum cheddar for the fam.  ill come back, just dont know when.  hows everyone?  big ups to the all the homies from d2s and LIL
> *


GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU JOE ARE YOU GOING TO V.V SHOW? IF YOU DO WILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 8 2010, 08:39 PM~19021361
> *GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU JOE ARE YOU GOING TO V.V SHOW? IF YOU DO WILL SEE YOU THERE.
> *



fa-sho :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Nov 8 2010, 11:08 PM~19022802
> *fa-sho  :naughty:
> *


 :0 :wow:   HOPE TO SEE U THERE BRO :cheesy:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 29 2010, 12:23 AM~17337462
> *a little update on an old build, did it today
> 
> 
> ...


i like where dis one is goin...got a nice hot rod look to it. da paint job i mean...lol. but other den dat...u got some nice builds. very clean work u got goin on...keep up da good work. laterz...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 10 2010, 02:51 PM~19294479
> *:wave:
> *


ttt :wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Supp Joe!! :biggrin: :wave: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

where's the updates foo :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

look what i found i was bored :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

lol, i was trying to get rid of this thread since i didnt have those pics anymore but the admins dont wanna hook a brotha up :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jojo in VV said:


> lol, i was trying to get rid of this thread since i didnt have those pics anymore but the admins dont wanna hook a brotha up :dunno:


What pics u had pics in here :shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/198298683540408/546380915398848/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

where you at jojo


----------

